# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Classify Me.

## Duarte

What ethnic type (european or non european) that most would approximate my phenotype (appearance)? I never had sure (Iberian? Jew?, Arab?, Berber?, South Italian?, Levantine?, others?). Thanks for help.

Attachment 10801
Attachment 10802
Attachment 10803
Attachment 10804
Attachment 10805

----------


## Duarte

Attachment 10806
Attachment 10807
Attachment 10827
Attachment 10828
Attachment 10831
Attachment 10829
Attachment 10830
https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...-O?usp=sharing

----------


## Angela

Iberian or perhaps southwest French, not Italian for some subtle reason which I can't articulate. :)

Absolutely European at any rate, no sign of any other "admixture", not even Middle Eastern.

Is it you?

An adorable little boy turned into a handsome, distinguished man, if I may say so. :)

----------


## Duarte

> Iberian or perhaps southwest French, not Italian for some subtle reason which I can't articulate. :)
> 
> Absolutely European at any rate, no sign of any other "admixture", not even Middle Eastern.
> 
> Is it you?
> 
> An adorable little boy turned into a handsome, distinguished man, if I may say so. :)


Thanks by kindness Angela.
Yes, this is me :)

----------


## Govan

Rather Celtic type of Iberian.

----------


## Carlos

For the people I know from Iberia, I immediately thought someone from Aragon, Zaragoza. The arched eyebrows are very Basque. I would bet on Celtiberian. I think it's more Spanish than Portuguese.

----------


## PT Tagus

Clearly Iberian.

----------


## Duarte

@Govan, @Carlos, @PT Tagus.
Thanks guys :)

----------


## Blanco

Can pass as Sephardic, Sicilian, Iberian, etc.

----------


## Duarte

> Can pass as Sephardic, Sicilian, Iberian, etc.


Hi Blanco. Thanks :)

----------


## Ygorcs

Unsurprisingly Iberian, but I think you could also pass as European Jew or maybe also as Southern French. But I must say you _really_ look like one of those old paintings of the Portuguese and Spanish conquistadores. :-D

----------


## Tutkun Arnaut

> Iberian or perhaps southwest French, not Italian for some subtle reason which I can't articulate. :)
> 
> Absolutely European at any rate, no sign of any other "admixture", not even Middle Eastern.
> 
> Is it you?
> 
> An adorable little boy turned into a handsome, distinguished man, if I may say so. :)


ok!  :Cool V:

----------


## Duarte

> ok!


Hi Tutkun. Thanks :)

----------


## Duarte

> Unsurprisingly Iberian, but I think you could also pass as European Jew or maybe also as Southern French. But I must say you _really_ look like one of those old paintings of the Portuguese and Spanish conquistadores. :-D


Hello Ygorcs. 

I always thought there was something of Jewish in me, especially the nose. Thanks for the kind comment. You reminded me of the movie 1492: Conquest of Paradise where Gérard Depardieu plays Christopher Columbus. In fact, Depardieu's nose seems the mine, I think. Thank you, once again for the kindness of always. 

Warm and fraternal greetings. : D

----------


## Duarte

Caracalla's reign, the Gallo-Roman Emperor, became notable for the Antonine Constitution (Latin: Constitutio Antoniniana), also known as the Edict of Caracalla, which granted Roman citizenship to nearly all free men throughout the Roman Empire. This is a play of my pics with the images of Caracalla, considered that MyTrueAncestry.com fix me closer to the Gallo-Roman peoples. LOL :)

----------


## Duarte



----------


## ROS

In the latitudes that you live in Brazil, surely with those blue eyes you will always be with radiation, there are no ethnic groups in terms of skin color, hair and eyes, solar radiation is crucial.<br>the Iberian peninsula is not for blondes, it is to say, many blondes have entered with blue eyes and clear skin but natural selection has eliminated many individuals, via skin cancer, via clear eyes that do not see well by solar radiation etc.
but skin cancer and poor visualization have done the rest.

----------


## Duarte

> In the latitudes that you live in Brazil, surely with those blue eyes you will always be with radiation, there are no ethnic groups in terms of skin color, hair and eyes, solar radiation is crucial.<br>the Iberian peninsula is not for blondes, it is to say, many blondes have entered with blue eyes and clear skin but natural selection has eliminated many individuals, via skin cancer, via clear eyes that do not see well by solar radiation etc.
> but skin cancer and poor visualization have done the rest.


Hello ROS. How do you do? Hope all is fine  :Good Job: 
My biotype is quite common in south-central Brazil. It is quite common for you to come across people who are similar to me in Belo Horizonte or even look much more European than me. I do not know of any study that indicates that the incidence of skin cancer in light skinned individuals in Brazil is very high and that the incidence of this type of cancer in Brazil exceeds the world average. Australia is also a tropical country with a population of mostly British origin, and I unknown that, there, is a high incidence of skin cancer that is escaping from the world average. I know that fair skin is a recent phenomenon in the history of modern man. Some say that the first modern-day light-skinned humans would have appeared about 7,000 ~ 8,000 years before Christ, a very recent time, considered the whole time of existence of Homo Sapiens, which must have appeared on the face of the earth some 320,000 years ago, in Africa. Clear skin was a biological adaptation to regions of greater latitude in the northern hemisphere, where solar radiation is less intense. In my understanding, in modern times where vitamin D supplements can be taken to suppress the lack of sun exposure and sunscreen with FTS above 50 can also be used, a fair-skinned individual can live without any problem in any tropical region of the world. 
A big hug :)  :Smile:

----------


## ROS

Brother iberico Duarte my personal experience is that the climate of the Iberian Peninsula, especially in the south, for people of skin like mine that I can not get dark, if reddish, is not the best climate, if you also have the eyes pulling green like mine I think we have, over all in the middle of the day, worse vision and we escandilamos more, I asked my dermatologist how much could take the sun, he advised me not to take anything.


Therefore, my personal experience, leads me to understand that the natural genetic evolution in the Iberian Peninsula separates us in the phenotype of the rest of European brothers, but of course they come to spend pensions and summers in this land will end being Iberians just like us.

----------


## Carlos

especially in the south, especially in the south, especially in the south

----------


## Duarte

Latin American man, of course. There isn’t better ethnicity for me. Tan of three weeks in Rio it’s is revealing enough.

----------


## Carlos

I take this selfie in your honor and trying to emulate your style; although they are already 52 years and a half. As time passes, I will not be here soon, I wonder what the future will hold for me, there is God, I will see my loved ones again, how much uncertainty, I don't know what will happen to me, really.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

_It is not for anyone, it is a spell that we say in Spain._
*Everything you want for me for you folded.*

----------


## Duarte

> I take this selfie in your honor and trying to emulate your style; although they are already 52 years and a half. As time passes, I will not be here soon, I wonder what the future will hold for me, there is God, I will see my loved ones again, how much uncertainty, I don't know what will happen to me, really.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> _It is not for anyone, it is a spell that we say in Spain._
> *Everything you want for me for you folded.*


Hello Carlos. 
Welcome back. You are a handsome guy. You're the type that makes a hit with girls. We need not worry about the future. Some time ago I did not like to see my pictures of youth. I was afraid of old age. I have no more afraid today. Growing old is a natural process. I like selfies. I will continue to do them. Now I find it interesting to see the gradual effect of time shaping my features. I already accept my beard and my gray hair. Sign of progress, because before I did not accept. My father never accepted. He died coloring his hair. Very interesting Spanish dictation: Yeah. Who or what will be waiting for us after our death? We don’t know yet! Big hug dear friend. 
Cheers ;)



Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk

----------


## magicalM

I would guess that if you mix an Austrian with a Spanish would be my first guess. 

Sent fra min Moto G (5) Plus via Tapatalk

----------


## ntindeo

Duarte,
You look great with a Romanian friend from Oltenia.

Carlos,
You look very good like my philosophy professor from college. Of course he is also Romanian from Oltenia.

Cheers.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Duarte

> I would guess that if you mix an Austrian with a Spanish would be my first guess. 
> 
> Sent fra min Moto G (5) Plus via Tapatalk


Thanks for your participation magicalM. I wish you a great week.

----------


## Duarte

> Duarte,
> You look great with a Romanian friend from Oltenia.
> 
> Carlos,
> You look very good like my philosophy professor from college. Of course he is also Romanian from Oltenia.
> 
> Cheers.


Cheers for you too ntindeo. Thanks for participation  :Smile:  :Good Job:

----------


## magicalM

You're welcome. I am not a specialist in the area Spain. For me there is some western-central european influence apart from the spanish. Like most europeans Spanish people also do have that influence.

----------


## Carlos

> Duarte,
> You look great with a Romanian friend from Oltenia.
> 
> Carlos,
> You look very good like my philosophy professor from college. Of course he is also Romanian from Oltenia.
> 
> Cheers.


Thank you anyway; although I had not asked for classification.


Take this opportunity to introduce you to a friend, she is Jackie

----------


## Duarte

> You're welcome. I am not a specialist in the area Spain. For me there is some western-central european influence apart from the spanish. Like most europeans Spanish people also do have that influence.





> Thank you anyway; although I had not asked for classification.
> 
> 
> Take this opportunity to introduce you to a friend, she is Jackie


Cheers @magicalM. Thanks.

@ Carlos: I don't know what @ntindeo think about but, for me, Jackie is a very beautiful girl from Andaluzia. It's a pleasure to meet she. "Muy guapa. Una tentación". I am knowing by a secure information of another thread that she is a Sapartacus descendant and certainly to take the bull by the horns. WOW :)

----------


## ntindeo

> Thank you anyway; although I had not asked for classification.
> 
> 
> Take this opportunity to introduce you to a friend, she is Jackie


Thanks you very much. She looks great like one of my girl-friends from a few decades... ago!
lol! Are you sure she doesn't call Carmen ?

----------


## Carlos

> Thanks you very much. She looks great like one of my girl-friends from a few decades... ago!
> lol! Are you sure she doesn't call Carmen ?


Yes Duarte I trust her so much she will know how to get out of everything.

ntindeo
I do not think so does not know who Descamillo was or know Don José and does not handle the knife or at lunchtime.

----------


## Angela

Looks like Tom Cruise's ex-wife, Katie Holmes.



She looks a lot better, imo, with lighter hair.

----------


## Carlos

^^^
Totally. True, she looks lighter hair better.


It reminds me a lot of Jackie Kennedy; although he has much more separated eyes than Jackie Spartacus, they are also namesakes.

----------


## Angela

> ^^^
> Totally. True, she looks lighter hair better.
> 
> 
> It reminds me a lot of Jackie Kennedy; although he has much more separated eyes than Jackie Spartacus, they are also namesakes.


She was the other one I was thinking of...

So gorgeous imo, infinitely more beautiful than Katie Holmes.

----------


## Duarte

In my bedroom, recovering from a week of excesses at the carnival.
Unknown: Ethnicity.
Known: Sloppy appearance, headaches, body aches and bad mood.

----------

